# CMA in Sacramento?



## blindsage (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm about to move to Sacramento, CA.  Any CMA recommendations in the area?


----------



## 23rdwave (Aug 12, 2016)

I have been studying yiquan with Martin Wong for almost three years and it has completely changed the way I think about and train the martial arts. I cannot recommend it highly enough.


----------



## blindsage (Aug 12, 2016)

Is he with this group?  SIMA Association | Sacramento Internal Martial Arts


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 12, 2016)

Found this 

Ba Gua School in Sacramento, California ?


----------



## Marnetmar (Aug 12, 2016)

Check out Eddie Chong's school if you can.


----------



## 23rdwave (Aug 12, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> Found this
> 
> Ba Gua School in Sacramento, California ?



There is no good ba gua in Sacramento.


----------



## 23rdwave (Aug 12, 2016)

Marnetmar said:


> Check out Eddie Chong's school if you can.



Sifu Eddie wanted to join our group but my teacher politely turned him down. He now tries to add yiquan (which he does not understand) to his wing chun.


----------



## blindsage (Aug 12, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> Found this
> 
> Ba Gua School in Sacramento, California ?


LOL!

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## blindsage (Aug 12, 2016)

23rdwave said:


> Sifu Eddie wanted to join our group but my teacher politely turned him down. He now tries to add yiquan (which he does not understand) to his wing chun.


So is your teacher part of the group I posted above?

Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk


----------



## 23rdwave (Aug 12, 2016)

blindsage said:


> So is your teacher part of the group I posted above?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using Tapatalk



Yes, but that is an old website. Both Steve and Martin teach out of their homes. Steve did wing chun with Eddie Chong before yiquan with Sam Tam and then Han Jing Chen. Martin was a taji and xingyi student under Henry Look as I was befor yiquan with Sam and Han. He also has trained a lot of wing chun and some eskrima.

Here is some videos of our practice.


----------



## greytowhite (Aug 19, 2016)

Daniel Pfister moved back into the area a couple of years ago. He's a very concrete sort of guy and has some good skill at Chen taiji. When I was living there he organized Sunday push hands at McKinley Park.

Welcome to Davis Kung Fu

Dan Quincy is a Zheng Manqing (Cheng Man Ching) taiji practitioner with decades of experience. He is very open, sensitive, and willing to learn when other instructors are showing something from their style. Dan is really good about keeping in contact with his students and is training some people through the basics of Peter Ralston's Cheng Hsin system.

CONTACT info for downtown Sacramento’s FREMONT PARK Yang style TAI CHI (Yangshi Taijiquan) Sifu _

Carmine Farruggia has trained with Henry Look and most of the biggest names in the Chen taiji world. Currently he is training under Chen Zhonghua. He is able to show some of the differences between Guang Ping Yang, Chen village, and Chen Practical Method body mechanics. Carmine has a really interesting point of view on a lot of this stuff and his experience and hard work shows when you touch hands with him. I don't think he has a web site any more, feel free to PM me for his e-mail address.

Gail Derin-Kellogg is a long-time practitioner under the National Tang Shou Tao Association but last I contacted her a few years ago she had stopped teaching.

While I have not touched hands with the fellows from the Han shi Yiquan group I have heard good things from my gong fu brother who has trained with the HSYQ guys in Hawaii. Too bad their videos are mostly of Glenn Pasion, I'd like to see some footage of the blokes in Sacramento one of these days.

Sacramento Internal Martial Arts

There is one bloke that does I Liq Chuan out in Roseville if I recall correctly but he's an experienced student, not a teacher if I'm not mistaken.

Also there is an older Chinese guy that practices early in the morning at Fremont Park. I've never talked to him as I didn't want to interrupt his practice. His torso articulation is pretty incredible. I could see a visible wave while he was doing reverse breathing in zhan zhuan once. Don't know his name.

Stephen Tamaribuchi is an experienced Hung Gar and Guang Ping Yang player as well as various Japanese arts. His competition as a young man caused a lot of injuries and he is now a respected shiatsu healer. I don't know if he is willing to teach but we've pushed hands casually.

Inventor | e3 Fitness Grips & Core Activation Gloves

I think the Davis Experimental College has lost some of its funding or something but you might wanna try contacting them for instructor contact information if they might still give it out.

Avoid the Northern Shou Shu guys, that's Ed Parker's Kempo Karate with a new name on it.


----------



## blindsage (Aug 25, 2016)

greytowhite said:


> Daniel Pfister moved back into the area a couple of years ago. He's a very concrete sort of guy and has some good skill at Chen taiji. When I was living there he organized Sunday push hands at McKinley Park.
> 
> Welcome to Davis Kung Fu
> 
> ...


Thanks!   I'll be moving down at the end of September and I may be in touch for some of these.


----------



## 23rdwave (Aug 26, 2016)

greytowhite said:


> Daniel Pfister moved back into the area a couple of years ago. He's a very concrete sort of guy and has some good skill at Chen taiji. When I was living there he organized Sunday push hands at McKinley Park.
> 
> Welcome to Davis Kung Fu
> 
> ...



Other than the video of Glenn by himself and Han Jing Chen in China all the han shi yiquan videos on youtube were filmed in Sacramento. But they are of Han, Glenn and Andrew teaching. The woman who did the filming is no longer part of our group.


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Aug 26, 2016)

I know Sifu Eddie Chong has already been mentioned but I'll say the wing chun student of his I've touched hands with was competent at wing chun and had good structure and principles. Sifu Eddie Chong teaches Pan Nam Wing Chun and Fushan White Eye Brow. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------

